# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby frog won't eat

## llamadog093

I have a chubby frog that has not eaten for 3 weeks.  He is looking VERY thin.  I am unsure what to do at this point. His cage is kept at a temperature of around 70 degrees Fahrenheit.  I have tried force feeding him, but I can't get his mouth open and I'm not exactly sure what to do.  What is the best way to force feed him or is there a better alternative?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I have a chubby frog that has not eaten for 3 weeks.  He is looking VERY thin.  I am unsure what to do at this point. His cage is kept at a temperature of around 70 degrees Fahrenheit.  I have tried force feeding him, but I can't get his mouth open and I'm not exactly sure what to do.  What is the best way to force feed him or is there a better alternative?


What kind of chubby frog? Painted Frog? Tomato Frog?

To force feed you need to use either a credit card/little shopper card/ plastic spoon/or guitar pick. Place the card or whatever you are using between the upper and lower jaws. Apply gentle downward pressure until his/her mouth opens. You need to have the food item you intend to feed the frog ready in the other hand. When his mouth opens quickly and carefully place the food item in the frogs mouth and he/she should do the rest.

It takes a couple tries so be patient. No anger or frustration because your frog will pick up on your emotions and become further stressed. This is best done with 2 people. One to keep the frog from hopping away or backing away and the other to force feed.

I do not own Chubby frogs(name wise anyway) and am no expert, but do have substantial force feeding experiance. I had to force feed one of mine for 2 months straight. Just be calme and do your best not to become frustrated.

----------


## llamadog093

I tried this, but my frog looked like he was in pain and I just couldn't do it.  How much does this hurt the frog?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I tried this, but my frog looked like he was in pain and I just couldn't do it.  How much does this hurt the frog?


Should be very minor if at all. More like it irritates them more than hurts them. Just be gentle and gradually apply pressure.

----------


## llamadog093

Finally got him to swallow a worm!  Thanks for the inspiration.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Finally got him to swallow a worm!  Thanks for the inspiration.


You're welcome. I'm glad to hear it. He isn't out of the woods yet. Send "Poly" a PM(Private Message) asking about his climate. He has Chubbies and his are doing quite well. Maybe something is. Off with your setup and that is causing him stress.

----------


## johnny888

I am having the same concern with my chubby frog too. = (

----------

